# I-pilot info



## Taterides

My buddy has one. It is incredible. The remote is a bit busy. The hold feature is impressive.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks, ordered mine last week. Should be installed by Tue/Wed! let you know how I like it


----------



## Surfincb

Well, to finish this thread up... I ordered the Ipilot for the Ankona 17 SUV, however when it came in the boat shop called me and said it's way too big to fit the boat. They said they'd have to put a special bracket on the deck to support the unit. They all told me i'd be crazy to put the thing on the boat, so... No Ipilot on the Ankona for me!

Neat looking gadget though. Maybe they'll make a smaller unit soon.


----------



## firecat1981

:-? What model and size did you order? Did you have a small front deck or something?


----------



## Surfincb

Yeah, the beam is only 68" on the Ankona.


----------



## Bob

I don't know about the bow configuration on an Ankona, but I have an FS18 (homebuilt Bateau Flats Stalker) & the 55 I-pilot fit fine on my narrow bow. My max beam is 54". 

So far I have no complaints about the i-pilot & the anchor feature is great.


----------



## Surfincb

Hmm... Not sure then. The guys at the dealership did not want to put it on at all.


----------



## kaioticone

It is certainly strange. I don't know the particular year of your boat, but from what I've seen, I don't really see any issues with adding a trolling motor. That boat doesn't seem any different than any other skiff on here. I think I would seek more specific information regarding the reasoning behind their decision. I have a Maverick Pathfinder 1700T and will most certainly be, well in the future, grabbing up an I-Pilot on a 55# Minn Kota.

I would seek another opinion. The I-Pilot itself is simply supplying the unit with a new "brain". Kind of like putting a wireless card in  your computer. Plug it in, and it works.

ED: After reading your post again, it would appear to me the particular trolling motor you purchased was considered to be to big? Perhaps the shaft is to long and needed to be cut down by a Minn Kota certified shop? I-Pilot can be purchased for various Minn Kota Trolling motors. That is unless of course, there is some under laying issue with the vessel it's self we are un-aware of.


----------



## TomFL

> :-? What model and size did you order? Did you have a small front deck or something?


Gawd that just sounds really wrong to admit to.....


----------



## Charlie

> :-? What model and size did you order? Did you have a small front deck or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd that just sounds really wrong to admit to.....
Click to expand...

lol

Abywho, we have a 70# 50 something inch shaft iPilot on our copperhead and had no problem at all getting it on there.I don't know if you've talked to Mel, but I'm sure he'd be willing to provide any necesary assistance!


----------



## Surfincb

Thank you all!  Mel wasn't sure either why they didn't recommend it.  He said there shouldn't be an issue either with it, but the guys at Bossman didn't like the idea due to some mounting issue?  THey said it needed some hardware under the deck to make it safe for some reason???  I gave up on the idea moved on fishing.  I'm not sure why they think there is a difference between what I have now and the ipilot model??  I have a 55# now with 45" shaft I believe.  Works great but I would have liked the features of the Ipilot!


----------



## Charlie

so long as it get's the job done! Happy fishing on a sweet set up!


----------



## docgreen9

Charlie if I see you over at Tomoka we can compare the two. I have an iPilot equipped RiptideSP on my boat. Fits like a dream. 

Best thing about it is the anchor function. Hook a fish just hit the anchor button and you stay put.

Later
Brian


----------



## poolpilot

I have a hewes tailfisher 17 and currently have 50 thrust riptide 12 volt. Would it be worthwhile to upgrade to the 24 volt  75 Ipilot. the hold position feature sounds great.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks Brian, that'd be great! I LOVE that anchor function and the return GPS, especially going along the Basin!


----------



## fsae99

CharlieB,
Having installed my Riptide SP with iPilot 2 weeks ago on my SeaSquirt I think the issue would have been the mounting holes. These need to hang over the edge of the boat by about 6 inches. You would have ended up with at least 1 and looking at the pictures of an SUV may be even 2 nuts/bolts in the area right at the edge of the bow where the non slip ends. I ended up with 1 nut/bolt sticking out. As you can see in the picture there were a couple holes from the previous owner so I went ahead. Also with that slick edge angled up it would need to be shimmed up in the back to sit flat.

I've been fishing the ipilot for a few weeks now and love it. Spot lock is awesome, the past weekend at Suwannee it held me right on in tide and wind, less than 5 ft drift. I was 60 feet or less from oyster bars so I kept close eye it. Now I trust it.

I recorded a full 2 miles going up the little river in GA and it drove me all the way back with no intervention. Advanced auto pilot works well, cruise control is awesome for Crappie trolling. Set it to 1.5 MPH and it holds within .1 MPH.

Takes a bit to get used to the motor just doing its own thing but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## gfish

I think you can buy just the i pilot head and put it on your existing TM.


----------



## Surfincb

The head only goes on select models, not all.


----------



## cosgrcs

Has anyone ever mounted an iPilot to a Jon boat? I just picked up a 16' duracraft and I want to go with an Ipilot. Just wondering if I should get a 12 or 24 volt now...


----------



## fsae99

I think either will be fine. I'd lean towards the 12V though just so you do not have to have the second battery.


----------



## cosgrcs

Yeah, I am def going with a 12v. Picked the boat up today, looks like I may have to mount the battery in the middle storage.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

I have a 55lb trust Riptide ST and upgraded to Ipilot. If you already have the ST or SP it is only 435 or so for the upgrade. Just change the base where to co-pilot resides then change some wiring and a board in the head. Works like a dream! I love it on my Mitzi 15 and love spot lock just for that reason. I have a Minn Kota Talon for the flats and spot lock for anything over 6ft.


----------



## BAREFOOTFISHERMAN

I have one on a gheenoe lt 25.LOVE IT.mounting pad is same as all the rest.used minnkota's quick release as it made making installation on the lt 25 easier.still had to manufacture an adapter as the mount hang over the narrow nose and the non level survace on the lt 25 nose.my only complaint is the way it is mounted but this is an issue with the boat not the motor.the anchor feature is great(no need for a power pole).with the gps feature you can point and go while you fish.(more time fishing less time fiddling with motor)


----------

